# No longer need a Cablevision tuning adapter



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I've been using a tuning adapter with one of my S3's for several years to pick up 8-10 SDV premium channels. Recently I went through all of the premium (800 range) channels on my premier and all came in without an adapter. Disconnected the adapter from the S3 and sure enough, all channels come in just fine. Guess Cablevision did away with SDV in the 800 range?


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

That's awesome. The TA's haven't been a huge inconvenience for me, but I wouldn't mind getting rid of the extra cables/power supplies.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Or, were those channels requested by others on your distribution node?

Did you call cablevision to verify?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Teeps said:


> Or, were those channels requested by others on your distribution node?
> 
> Did you call cablevision to verify?


No, but I know from previous experience that the cs reps probably don't even know what a tuning adapter is. Anyway, as I said, I've tried it on multiple units a different times of day and so far so good. It's easy enough to try for yourself.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

I just recently moved back to cablevision...was told no more tuning adapters...


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Where I am in Bergen County, we went all digital about a year ago, but still had SDV until about two months ago.

No more TAs - YAAY!


----------



## dboff01 (Feb 5, 2012)

I returned to Cablevision about 1.5 yrs ago and was told by the installer (that setup the cable card in my Tivo Premiere) that tuning adapters are no longer needed.

What stations had required them?


----------



## stevefuller (Dec 13, 2004)

I have 3 TiVos that are using external MoCa adapators and tuning adaptors and working great. I purchased a Premier 4 unit and unable to connect via the internal MoCa. I am using a MoCA approved splitter, running the cable "in" to the splitter, one cable "out" to the Premier 4 unit and one cable "out" to the tuning adaptor. I receive all of my channels, just cannot cannot to the TiVo service. If I connect the cable from the wall straight to the Premier 4 unit it works fine, but I cannot get all of my channels without the tuning adaptor. I have called TiVo numerous times, but no one can figure it out?!? Any suggestions?


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

ADG said:


> No, but I know from previous experience that the cs reps probably don't even know what a tuning adapter is. Anyway, as I said, I've tried it on multiple units a different times of day and so far so good. It's easy enough to try for yourself.


I'm jealous. I wish time warner would pull their heads out...
Or, Verizon gets busy and installs FIOS in my area.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

stevefuller said:


> I have 3 TiVos that are using external MoCa adapators and tuning adaptors and working great. I purchased a Premier 4 unit and unable to connect via the internal MoCa. I am using a MoCA approved splitter, running the cable "in" to the splitter, one cable "out" to the Premier 4 unit and one cable "out" to the tuning adaptor. I receive all of my channels, just cannot cannot to the TiVo service. If I connect the cable from the wall straight to the Premier 4 unit it works fine, but I cannot get all of my channels without the tuning adaptor. I have called TiVo numerous times, but no one can figure it out?!? Any suggestions?


You need to start a new thread for your question.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

When I got my XL4 a couple months ago, I got the CableCard and TA for it. I had a bunch of difficulty getting the TA to sync up with the XL4, so I gave up on it. Around the same time, I went onto Cablevision's site, and found what channels required the TA, and they were mostly Cinemax and some others. Maybe one or two of the HBOs were listed, so I called 'em up and downgraded myself from Gold to Silver Service, which includes HBO, Showtime, and Encore. (it's in a popup on this page that I can't copy) I didn't notice any channels were not tuning (even the ones that were listed at Cablevision's site), so I unplugged the TA.

I later disconnected the TA from my TiVoHD and it's fine, too. It's been like that for months now, and I haven't missed a recording. I'm so relieved, because for a couple months in the past few years, the TA would reset, causing the HD to reset and abort any current recordings.

At this point, I'll just say, Ding Dong, the TA is dead!


----------



## cwolfey (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep..same here
Actually returned the TA yesterday
All channels working for a year


----------



## bcronin (Dec 29, 2001)

cwolfey said:


> Yep..same here
> Actually returned the TA yesterday
> All channels working for a year


Also returned my 2 TA's yesterday. 
--
bc


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Well, since there's no charge for them I'm keeping mine in case they reimplement SDV in the future.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ADG said:


> Well, since there's no charge for them I'm keeping mine in case they reimplement SDV in the future.


I was wondering, why, if they are free to have, anybody would be returning them, without being asked to...

If they have no monthly fee, no additional charges associated with them on a user's bill, and cost nothing in electricity to keep around, unplugged, what's the point.

Perhaps they won't be free (other than electricity to power them), in the future. Even if the rules/regs were to change, it's likely that already deployed TAs would be "grandfathered-in", and remain free.

Other than having less clutter, or less to store, I don't see the logic in returning them (if currently free).


----------



## bcronin (Dec 29, 2001)

nooneuknow said:


> I was wondering, why, if they are free to have, anybody would be returning them, without being asked to...
> 
> If they have no monthly fee, no additional charges associated with them on a user's bill, and cost nothing in electricity to keep around, unplugged, what's the point.
> 
> ...


Less clutter and worries that if I lost them (more than possible with the mountains of obsolete electronics collecting in my house) I'd have to pay for them. Just one less thing to worry about.
--
bc


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

bcronin said:


> Less clutter and worries that if I lost them (more than possible with the mountains of obsolete electronics collecting in my house) I'd have to pay for them. Just one less thing to worry about.
> --
> bc


I just moved all my AV gear from a standalone tower to the TV stand, which is set up for that. I removed the Laser Disc Player and original XBox, and that's when I got rid of the Tuning Adapter. I just returned them to Cablevision last week.


----------



## cwolfey (Nov 13, 2006)

The tuning adapter was annoying to me....sometimes the tivo would say detected tuning adapter in the am and not record any shows.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

cwolfey said:


> The tuning adapter was annoying to me....sometimes the tivo would say detected tuning adapter in the am and not record any shows.


That was a perpetual source of frustration for me. Glad to see them become unnecessary.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

stevefuller said:


> I have 3 TiVos that are using external MoCa adapators and tuning adaptors and working great. I purchased a Premier 4 unit and unable to connect via the internal MoCa. I am using a MoCA approved splitter, running the cable "in" to the splitter, one cable "out" to the Premier 4 unit and one cable "out" to the tuning adaptor. I receive all of my channels, just cannot cannot to the TiVo service. If I connect the cable from the wall straight to the Premier 4 unit it works fine, but I cannot get all of my channels without the tuning adaptor. I have called TiVo numerous times, but no one can figure it out?!? Any suggestions?


Tuning adapter won't allow the use of MoCA to pass through it. Your best option to both use MoCA AND the TA would be to use a MoCA adapter. http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-accessories/dvr-networking/index.html


----------



## asg618 (Jul 2, 2014)

ADG said:


> Well, since there's no charge for them I'm keeping mine in case they reimplement SDV in the future.


Hi Allan - I'm in Northern NJ and have recently been having trouble with the tuning adapters provided by Cablevision. It affects 2 out of 3 of my Tivo-connected TVs. I had never thought about going without the tuning adapters, but in searching these forums, I came upon your posts.

It's been almost a year since your posts on this - have you had continued success without the adapters?

Thanks!
Alan


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

asg618 said:


> Hi Allan - I'm in Northern NJ and have recently been having trouble with the tuning adapters provided by Cablevision. It affects 2 out of 3 of my Tivo-connected TVs. I had never thought about going without the tuning adapters, but in searching these forums, I came upon your posts.
> 
> It's been almost a year since your posts on this - have you had continued success without the adapters?
> 
> ...


I'm in Central NJ in the Raritan region. I removed my TA just as long ago. I have HBO and Showtime packages, and I do not miss the TA at all. I get all the major broadcast networks and cable networks, but there are channels they've added above 1000 that I do not get. No regrets, here.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

According to a TiVo tech I spoke to yesterday, he indicated something about the new 20.4.2 update brought "embedded switched digital video" support for the first time so I think it means the external tuning adapters won't be needed anymore?


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

^^^ that'd be awesome, if true!


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Would love that but as a TWC customer I doubt we'll see it. 
I hate the TAs, at least once a month, groups of channels won't tune and I have to unpower the TA and cycle to get the channels back. I don't use premium channels, these are regular cable channels.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

gigaguy said:


> Would love that but as a TWC customer I doubt we'll see it.
> I hate the TAs, at least once a month, groups of channels won't tune and I have to unpower the TA and cycle to get the channels back. I don't use premium channels, these are regular cable channels.


One of the reasons why, as a Comcast user, I'd never move to an area serviced by Time Warner unless a gun was being pointed to my head and even then there'd be some hesitation :down:


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

aristoBrat said:


> ^^^ that'd be awesome, if true!


It's for certain partner MSOs only and requires head-end support.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

In my Comcast package, I get a DVR included. I used their Tuning Adapter/Cable Card in my Tivo Premiere XL which counted as the DVR (I think). Forgive my ignorance but am I correct to assume that I could return that cable card and pick up a Comcast DVR (if they are free, might as well throw one in somewhere else in the house...) and use that for no extra cost? Assuming again that the Premiere no longer needs the Card?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sehale said:


> In my Comcast package, I get a DVR included. I used their Tuning Adapter/Cable Card in my Tivo Premiere XL which counted as the DVR (I think). Forgive my ignorance but am I correct to assume that I could return that cable card and pick up a Comcast DVR (if they are free, might as well throw one in somewhere else in the house...) and use that for no extra cost? Assuming again that the Premiere no longer needs the Card?


A cable card is used to convert the QAM channels to channel numbers that display on the TiVo guide. If you can give up the guide and everything that it supplies, manual recording can be done if your QAM is not scrambled. With Comcast that is getting very rare. For full functionality a TiVo needs that cable card.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> A cable card is used to convert the QAM channels to channel numbers that display on the TiVo guide. If you can give up the guide and everything that it supplies, manual recording can be done if your QAM is not scrambled. With Comcast that is getting very rare. For full functionality a TiVo needs that cable card.


I figured I had no idea what I was talking about. Thanks!


----------

